# Martha Molds



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

Since the Martha Stewart Utility trays are no longer available. What would you suggest to be the next best thing to use with the Wal-Mart recipe? How many pounds does the Wal-Mart recipe make? I have an old Misty Creek wooden 32 bar mold but I think that might be too big?

Vicki in NC


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

summerbeemeadow.com will help you resize a recipe according to your mold size.

Kathy


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Per the internet 


> the 32 Bar Basic CleanCut Soap Mold Kit includes one 32 Bar CleanCut Soap Mold, one 22 inch SoapChop Soap Knife, and one Wooden Divider. It also includes a recipe to fit the mold, cutting instructions, and an EZ MOLD Liner Template with pictorial instructions.
> 
> The slotted soap mold measures 18x14x2 inches. It will hold approximately a 10 to12 pound batch of either hot or cold process soap and yield 132 bars sized 2 1/4 x 3 1/2 inches.The height of the bars depends on how full you fill the mold.


the Walmart reciepe is 7lb I think.


----------



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks Kathy and Sondra!

Vicki in NC


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

It's 7 pounds of butters and oils.

Fill your Misty Creek with water and weigh out the amount it holds. Then just tweak the amount of butters and oils in the whole recipe, I use thesage.com This will keep your percentages the same.

To keep the recipe as convienent as always with using one bucket of lard and one container of coconut oil (which may not be important to you) you can increase the recipe for your mold by simply adding more oil to your recipe, this is what I do when I am helping someone start soaping in their mold. Vicki


----------



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks Vicki for the info.

Vicki in NC


----------



## Belle (Oct 26, 2007)

Can someone please tell me what the dimensions are on the Martha Stewart utility trays? TIA


----------

